# Damn, I have to change, suggestions pls



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

Staring of, I have my RX200 with the Griffin. That's not gonna change.
But my second kit has to change. Stock coils are costing me R500+ a month. Yes, my beloved ijust.
What RTA has a tank that's rebuildable but simple and small. Not top fill. One that I can pop in my pocket and won't leak. Basically an Ijust2 rebuildable tank. Goblin? Its gotta fit on the ijust2 mod.


----------



## jguile415 (21/3/16)

Subtank mini... simple, effective and awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jguile415 (21/3/16)

I still regret selling mine


----------



## Eequinox (21/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> Subtank mini... simple, effective and awesome


I have to agree my Subox is still my back up and always will be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (21/3/16)

Such a great no nonsense tank! 


Eequinox said:


> I have to agree my Subox is still my back up and always will be


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/3/16)

Did you change coils on every refill ? I bought my iJust in November last year, and am currently on the last coil of the 5 pack I got the same day. It is mainly my menthol driver, but it also means it's in my hands only about 15-20% of the day. It's likely the 0.3 ohms that gunk up faster due to more heat than the 0.5 ohms which I prefer to use.
I got the Triton RBA base for the iJust and attempted one vertical coil in there, That lasted about 10 puffs before I had a burnt taste, but have not bothered to do a rebuild yet. I might try it again later today or just opt for the normal vertical build it was meant for.

I'd probably stick a Subtank Mini or even better the newer Toptank Mini on the iJust battery. It just depends if you intend to use it just to kill the craving or as a steam machine. I'll be careful of the Goblin Mini and similar tanks with the airflow channels directly open to the underside, as they tend to sweat directly onto the mod. The iJust is just a PITA to clean at the top due to the sharp edges and curves in the design.
The Subtank Mini has never leaked anything once and is still a very good option in my books.

As a last remark, dont diss the VTC Mini or Subox as a viable second mod or even as a main driver. They are just as versatile and easy to carry as any of the others if you do not have to vape at 50W or higher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ernest (21/3/16)

You can get a RBA for the iJust2 tank. This one will work: Anyvape Sega Tank RDA V2 Coil Head 0.5ohm (1 piece) Fits Atlantis and Melo also
Found it here on Reddit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (21/3/16)

Sub Tank Mini is an excellent little tank, you really can not go wrong. When funds allow get a Trinity bell cap to go with it, brilliant little set up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Subtank on the iJust2 mod is a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OhmzRaw (21/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Staring of, I have my RX200 with the Griffin. That's not gonna change.
> But my second kit has to change. Stock coils are costing me R500+ a month. Yes, my beloved ijust.
> What RTA has a tank that's rebuildable but simple and small. Not top fill. One that I can pop in my pocket and won't leak. Basically an Ijust2 rebuildable tank. Goblin? Its gotta fit on the ijust2 mod.


Subtank! You won't go wrong with that tank

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/3/16)

OK so exactly where are all these Subtanks to be found ehhhh?...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ErnstZA (21/3/16)

Goblin mini on ijust2 battery. Still one of my fav EDC devices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK so exactly where are all these Subtanks to be found ehhhh?...



Several retailers stock them @Lord Vetinari - they are popular tanks, now superceded by the Toptank mini which adds top fill.

I found you two of the outgoing models:

Here's one at SAVapeGear
http://savapegear.co.za/collections...kanger-subtank-mini-silver?variant=8945521603

Or in your neck of the woods at Vapour Mountain
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/kangertech-subtank-mini-black/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/3/16)

Does the triton rba deck not fit the ijust2 tank


----------



## jguile415 (21/3/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Does the triton rba deck not fit the ijust2 tank


It does but it is a nightmare to build on.. the subtank rba is way better


----------



## BubiSparks (21/3/16)

ErnstZA said:


> Goblin mini on ijust2 battery. Still one of my fav EDC devices
> View attachment 48822



Hey @ErnstZA : I hope your not vaping that stuff in the bottle in the background?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

ErnstZA said:


> Goblin mini on ijust2 battery. Still one of my fav EDC devices
> View attachment 48822


The goblin always peeked my interest.
2things.
1. What builds do you pop in their?
2. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

ErnstZA said:


> Goblin mini on ijust2 battery. Still one of my fav EDC devices
> View attachment 48822


Also, is she solid like the ijust2 tank? No leaking?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/3/16)

Silver said:


> Several retailers stock them @Lord Vetinari - they are popular tanks, now superceded by the Toptank mini which adds top fill.
> 
> I found you two of the outgoing models:
> 
> ...


Every single time I have the change they are out of stock... I gave up a while ago loool... dont give me hope...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Does the triton rba deck not fit the ijust2 tank


It does, but it's rubbish, rather stick with the stock coils. I see that eLeaf does have a RBA for the iJust2/Melo but it hasn't yet made an appearance on our shores.


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Every single time I have the change they are out of stock... I gave up a while ago loool... dont give me hope...


Just mail Hugo or Craig from @Sir Vape and pay them to hold for you. Those mangs will help you. Best guys around.


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

BumbleBee said:


> It does, but it's rubbish, rather stick with the stock coils. I see that eLeaf does have a RBA for the iJust2/Melo but it hasn't yet made an appearance on our shores.


I have them they are called ECR heads. @Sir Vape has them. I do use them but honestly it's quicer to coil and rewick a a Griffin while riding a horse and holding a pit bull that has a temper.
Now don't get me wrong, once coiled right, the ECr heads are BRILLIANT but just not the same as the stock coils and not the same as a standard RBA. It lies inbeteween. So I want to make the leap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I have them they are called ECR heads. @Sir Vape has them. I do use them but honestly it's quicer to coil and rewick a a Griffin while riding a horse and holding a pit bull that has a temper.
> Now don't get me wrong, once coiled right, the ECr heads are BRILLIANT but just not the same as the stock coils and not the same as a standard RBA. It lies inbeteween. So I want to make the leap


Good to know, thanks 

Honestly I think the stock 0.3ohm coils are brilliant (parallel vertical), I've tried the triton RBA, the 0.5ohm iJust2 and the 0.9 ohm Vaporesso Ceramic and none of them come close to the 0.3 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (22/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> The goblin always peeked my interest.
> 2things.
> 1. What builds do you pop in their?
> 2. Where did you get her from?


I build 8wrap , 24g A1 kanthal dual coils 2.5ID . +- 0.3ohms. Works great. and if you wick it correctly there is no problems.

I had a Goblin Mini V1 before and after I sold her i missed her so much i decided to swop my Crius for her sister(Goblin mini V2). Now im happy again!

I really have a softspot for this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (22/3/16)

My Goblin Mini (now version 2...) is always on top of the iJust battery. Love that combo, looks great, and most importantly - very small. And good flavour + clouds on the GM! Takes a few tries to build correctly, but I've never had a leak since the first few days.

Version 2 has top fill, slightly more forgiving build deck, and vortex airflow. Great tank!

My standard build for the GM on the iJust is:

Dual coil, 26 AWG Kanthal A1, 2.0 mm ID, 8 wraps - usually about 0.33 ohm. I've found that build to be the most consistent across the mod range of the iJust battery - when fully charged, it hits hard but not dry-hittingly so, whereas when almost depleted, it still is good enough. 

The GM also has a single coil option which is great if you feel you don't have enough power in the iJust.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (22/3/16)

If you want to be adventurous you could always try and rebuild the stock coils yourself. It's a bit of a mission, I was halfway there last night when I lost the coil. Was burning it over the sink in the bathroom and I dropped it, perfect shot down the drain lol.. As soon as the current one is finished I will attempt it again.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Just mail Hugo or Craig from @Sir Vape and pay them to hold for you. Those mangs will help you. Best guys around.


Just walked out of Vape Cartel with these . ..

Dude I took your word on the Griffin... wow. Now trust me and get some Nostalgia juice. Mad Hatter is blowing my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just walked out of Vape Cartel with these . ..
> 
> Dude I took your word on the Griffin... wow. Now trust me and get some Nostalgia juice. Mad Hatter is blowing my mind.
> View attachment 48881


I definitely will try it


----------

